# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  ROSOL 3

## aris285

Καλημερα σε ολους.
ξερει κανεις που θα το βρω αυτο το πραμα?
εχω γυρισει ολα τα μαγαζια με υδραυλικα και διαφορα αλλα σχετικα αλλα τζιφος ουτε καν που το ξερουν  :Laugh:

----------


## Thanos10

Εδω θα το βρεις 249 Syngrou Ave, 17122 Nea SmyrniPhone:2109402049, 2109407302-3Fax:2109407322Web:www.rothenberger.gr

----------


## aris285

Μπαρβω ρε Θανο εισαι θεος.
Πηρα τηλεφωνο και με παρεπεμψαν σε ενα μαγαζι στην ελευσινα που ειναι κοντα σε εμενα.

----------


## leosedf

Solder paste δεν είναι αυτό? Για σωλήνες.

----------


## kostas30

φιλε αρη κ στο πευκο εχει

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν ειναι σολντερινη ή ρητινη, ειναι solder paste που λεει κι ο leosedf, δλδ κασσιτερος και χαλκος κονιοποιημενα και διαλυμενα σε ενα παχυρρευστο υγρο.

Βεβαια νομιζω δεν περιεχει flux οποτε δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για κολλησεις αλλα χρησιμοποιειται αρκετα απο ερασιτεχνες για επικασσιτερωση πλακετας.

----------


## aris285

> φιλε αρη κ στο πευκο εχει



Σε πιο μαγαζι ξερεις?
το βρηκα και στην ελευσινα.

----------


## navar

το πέτυχα και εγώ αυτό το ROSOL 3 σε ενα βίντεο στο εσυσωλήνας.κομ !
πολύ καλό φάνηκε... αν μπορούμε να το βρούμε κάπου διαδιακτυακά (μιας και στα Τρίκαλα δεν το βλέπω εφικτό ) θα ήταν πολύ καλά !

----------


## JOHNY+

> το πέτυχα και εγώ αυτό το ROSOL 3 σε ενα βίντεο στο εσυσωλήνας.κομ !
> πολύ καλό φάνηκε... αν μπορούμε να το βρούμε κάπου διαδιακτυακά (μιας και στα Τρίκαλα δεν το βλέπω εφικτό ) θα ήταν πολύ καλά !



αμα παρεις τηλεφωνο τα κεντρικα , της rotenberger , καποιος ειχε δωσει τη πριν , μπορεις να δεις με ποιο καταστημα συνεργαζεται στα τρικαλα και να το παραγειλεις .σιγουρα συνεργαζεται με καποιον γιατι ειναι εταιρεια που ασχολειται με προιοντα γαι υδραυλικους.

----------


## navar

Χρήστο ευχαριστώ πολύ ! άψογος !

edit : αν και με αυτό που είπες σκέφτομαι να πάω πρώτα μια βόλτα απο τον συνεταιρισμό υδραυλικών που πέφτει και κοντά !

----------


## ikaros1978

εχω και γω την ιδια απορια με τον προλαλησαντα.....στην θεσσαλονικη rosol 3 που βρισκουμε????

----------


## ikaros1978

για τους θεσσαλονικεις...ευρηκα! resol στην αντιπροσωπειας της rothenberger στο ωραιοκαστρο (12 ευρωπουλα τα 250gr)

----------


## -nikos-

επικασιτερωση με &#96.jpgπειραμα με ροσολ 3-------------
---πειραματοζωο-[σωληνα χαλκου πολυκαιρισμενη και βρωμικη]
---αποτελεσματα [απο πανω προς τα κατω]------
1 εφαρμογη ροσολ 3 χωρις φλουξ και απλομα με βαμβακι 
-----τελειο αποτελεσμα---
2 εφαρμογη ροσολ 3 χωρις φλουξ και χωρις χρηση βαμβακος
----επιφανεια μη επιθημητη[μαλ@κι@] γεματη σπιθουρακια λογω τοπικης 
συγγεντρωσης παστας----
3 εφαρμογη ροσολ 3 με ταυτοχρωνη χρηση φλουξ 
---δισχρηστια υλικου με το ιδιο αποτελεσμα--συμπερασμα=φλουξ περιτο
4 επαναληψη της φασης 1 για επιβεβεωση.

----------


## Nemmesis

μα και το το rosol μεσα εχει οση φλαξ χρειαζεται ...
αλλα εσυ που ειδες οτι το κανουμε αυτο σε οξυδομενες και βρωμικες επιφανειες?? που ειδες οτι το rosol θελει φλαξ?
το πιο σημαντικο απο ολα ειναι να ειναι πεντακαθαρη η επιφανει του χαλκου για να εχουμε καλο απλομα και γενικα καλες κολλησεις...

----------


## -nikos-

ειχα μπερδευτει με πληρωφωριες οπως εφαρμογη σε φουρνο μικροκυματων[ΑΚΥΡΟΝ]
και ο προσεκτικος καθαρισμος της επιφανιας [ΑΚΥΡΟΝ παλι]για αυτο εκανα τις δωκιμες μου
σε παρατιμενη απο καιρο σωληνα,για να δω αν η περιεκτικοτιτα σε φλουξ ειναι αρκετη.

----------


## leosedf

Πολλά απο αυτά τα flux λέγονται acid fluxes έτσι πωλούνται στο εμπόριο για χαλκοσωλήνες. Μάλιστα και το σύρμα Νιχρωμίου (νίκελ-χρώμιο) συνιστάται να χρησιμοποιείται αυτό γιατί πιάνει σωστά η κόλληση.
Οταν απλώνεται στο χαλκό γυαλίζει ο χαλκός απλά γιατί τρώει την επιφάνεια του χαλκού και απελευθερώνει τα οξέα του χαλκού που είναι προσκολλημένα και διάφορα σκουπίδια.
Στην πραγματικότητα είναι flux με οξύ. Γι αυτό και θέλει πολύ καθάρισμα μετά.

----------


## -nikos-

να προσθεσω και κατι.
με το ροσολ κανω και κολησεις σε δυσκολα σημεια οπως χοντρα 
εξαρτιματα δονητης κονσωλας.jpgαπλονοντας απλως λιγο ροσολ με το
κολιτιρι επικασιτερωνεται τοπικα το δυσκολο συμειο και ετσι μπορουμε
μετα ητε να κολισουμε καλοδιο επανω ητε να κολισουμε καποια 
χοντροκομενα εξαρτιματα μεταξι τους.
η επικασιτεροση ειναι τοσο υψηλης πιωτητας που δεν χρεισιμοποιω πια φλουξ σαν βαση για το καλαΙ.

----------


## τομ

Καλησπέρα. δηλαδή αυτό παιδιά είναι αυτή η αλοιφή οπως αποκαλούν οι υδραυλικοί για να κολλανε σωλήνες κ να πηγαίνει η κόλλησει στο σημείο που θέλουμε εμείς? ειναι αυτό το υλικό που εχουν οι πλακέτες απο κάτω  κ πηγαίνει η κόλλησει μονο γυρο απο το ποδαράκι γιατι εντακσει εχει χαλκο γυρο γυρο αλλα δεν είναι κόκκινος?? ροτάω για να μάθω, συγνώμη αν διαβαζονται χαζές οι ερωτήσεις μου. απλα κάποιες φορές χρειαζομαι να κολλήσω καποια χοντρά καλώδια κ δεν πιανει καλα η κόλλησει πάνω αν ειναι λιγο παλιά τα καλώδια η εχουν λαδι πανω αν είνα απο κανένα μηχανημα και έλεγα μηπως βοηθήσει αυτο..

----------


## pit21

Παιδιά εχω να κάνω δυο ερωτησεις σχετικα με το προιον αυτο. Αφου γινει αυτη η διαδικασια και το "ψησουμε" οταν πάμε να κολληουμε κανονικα με καλαι πανω δεν λιωνει?
Επισης που βρισκουμε rosol 3 στην αθηνα? Ξερετε καποιο μαγαζι κατα προτίμηση κέντρο?
Τελος αν και λιγο off topicdΔεν προκειται για την solder paste που χρησημοποειται για την κολληση των smd σωστα?Αν οχι μήπως γνωρίζετε που μπορω να βρω τετοια για κολληση smd?

----------


## kpap

> Επισης που βρισκουμε rosol 3 στην αθηνα? Ξερετε καποιο μαγαζι κατα προτίμηση κέντρο?



Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην αντιπροσωπεία πριν καμιά βδομάδα και μου είπαν ότι δεν κινείται πολύ, οπότε δεν θα το βρω εύκολα στα μαγαζιά, έτσι έστειλα ένα φίλο μου που μένει κοντά στο Π. Φάληρο και το αγόρασε.

Και επειδή το site τους δεν δουλεύει και προφανώς δεν ασχολούνται γιατί και πριν μια βδομάδα έτσι ήταν, πάρε τα στοιχεία από δω: http://www.ydravlikos.gr/inventory/i...=78&Itemid=321

----------


## paul333

> Παιδιά εχω να κάνω δυο ερωτησεις σχετικα με το προιον αυτο. Αφου γινει αυτη η διαδικασια και το "ψησουμε" οταν πάμε να κολληουμε κανονικα με καλαι πανω δεν λιωνει?
> Επισης που βρισκουμε rosol 3 στην αθηνα? Ξερετε καποιο μαγαζι κατα προτίμηση κέντρο?
> Τελος αν και λιγο off topicdΔεν προκειται για την solder paste που χρησημοποειται για την κολληση των smd σωστα?Αν οχι μήπως γνωρίζετε που μπορω να βρω τετοια για κολληση smd?



solder paste για smd.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kester-EP256-Lea...item35b0a029d8

για ελλαδα ξεχνατω θα το πληρωσεις διπλη τιμη κινεζικο και οχι kester.

----------


## -nikos-

αν καποιος δεν μπορει να βρει ροσολ 3 μπορει να ρθει 
σε επαφη μαζι μου με Π.Μ. μπορω να του στιλω
εγω με αντικαταβολη.

----------


## navar

> αν καποιος δεν μπορει να βρει ροσολ 3 μπορει να ρθει 
> σε επαφη μαζι μου με Π.Μ. μπορω να του στιλω
> εγω με αντικαταβολη.



η μπορώ να πεταχτώ Βόλο να το παραλάβω και να πιούμε και κανένα τσίπουρο.........γκουχ γκουχ....καφέ ήθελα να πώ !

----------


## ikaros1978

Κωστα μαζι σου και γω! και μετα το τσιπουρο να δεις τι επικασσιτερωση θα κανουμε!!!! καλλιτεχνημα!!! :Lol:

----------


## navar

> να δεις τι επικασσιτερωση θα κανουμε!!!!



επι-κασερο-τερωση θα κάνουμε με βάση το κασέρι απο τους μεζέδες !

----------


## ikaros1978

> επι-κασερο-τερωση θα κάνουμε με βάση το κασέρι απο τους μεζέδες !



xaxaxaxaxaxaxa!! τελειο!!!!! :Lol:  

και θα κοιταμε τις λαμπες του μαγαζιου και θα τις παιρναμε για EL34!!!!!

----------


## spirakos

Πριν ξεκινησετε να φτιαχνεται λαμπατους με φθοριου μπροστα και πυρακτωσεως τελικες \
Μηπως ξερετε αυτο το ροσολ αν υπαρχει απο πειραια πλευρα?

----------


## ikaros1978

αν θυμαμαι καλα με καθε επιφυλαξη μονο στην κεντρικη αντιπροσωπεια στην λ.συγγρου πρεπει να εχει.Ετσι μου ειπαν οταν τους ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο.

----------


## paul333

παιδια μηπως γνωριζει κανεις να βοηθησει τη υλικα χρησιμοπει αυτος στο βιντεακι για επικασσιτερωση.?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcqK089I4io

----------


## -nikos-

πριν περιπου 10 χρονια ειχα αγωρασει ενα παρομιο υγρο απο 
τελεμαρκετιν που εκανε σχεδων ολα τα μεταλα χρυσα,το ζεστενες σε φουρνο
μικροκυματων και μετα εβαζες μεσα νομισματα-κοσμηματα-μπιζου και γινωνταν χρυσα.
τελικα κορεστικε το μιγμα και δεν απεδιδε αλλο.
αυτο ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο και τα κανει ασημενια,θα εχει ενδιαφερον να μαθουμε 
και αυτη την αλχημια.

----------


## aris285

,    .

----------


## paul333

,           rose alloy      

Ingredients: 
Lead (32,0  0,5)% 
 Tin (18,0  0,5)% 
 Bismuth (50,0  0,5)% 

          100  

http://translate.google.com/translat...ate.google.com

     ... :Huh:

----------


## leosedf

C6H8O7.             ""   .            .
       KCl.      flux.

           .

----------


## -nikos-

> ,    .



     ,     ,      
 .

 ,   ,       
  ,   .       .


 :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue: 





> ,           rose alloy      
> 
> Ingredients: 
> Lead (32,0  0,5)% 
> Tin (18,0  0,5)% 
> Bismuth (50,0  0,5)% 
> 
>           100  
> 
> ...



      ''''     .

----------


## georgz

rosol,    --??      .

----------


## ikaros1978

.

----------

georgz (20-02-12)

----------


## patent61

> ?



 

. 249 
.2109402049


       ,  ,

----------


## georgz

??

            !!

----------


## patent61

> ??
> 
>             !!



 13     6   courier

----------

georgz (20-02-12)

----------


## georgz

.   , 17   .       .    ?   ,                   ,    ??

----------


## patent61

> Το αγόρασα σήμερα. Με δαγκώσανε λίγο, 17 ευρώ το πήρα. Να ρωτήσω κάτι για όσους έχουν αγοράσει. Το κουτάκι ήταν σφραγισμένο? Και κάτι άλλο, αυτό θα το απλώσω και θα το ζεστάνω αλλά δεν έχω πιστόλι θερμού αέρα και σε φούρνο δεν ξέρω, κάνει να το βάλω??



Όχι δεν είναι σφραγισμένο. Κάνει και σε φούρνο στους 200 με 250 C. Δοκίμασε το με ένα μικρό κομμάτι πλακέτας γιατί δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος για την Θερμοκρασία. Πάντως και εγώ σε προθερμασμένο φούρνο το βάζω.

Υ.Γ. Για το δάγκαμα τι να πώ, έχω να πάρω περίπου 6 μήνες. Αλλά στην Ελλάδα τα εισοδήματα πέφτουν και οι τιμές ανεβαίνουν. Φροντίζει γι αυτό, ο σωτήρας μας κος Βενιζέλος.

----------


## lemon

Σήμερα επικοινώνησα με την αντιπροσωπεία και έχουν έλλειψη και μάλιστα θα αργήσουν για επόμενη παραγγελία. Εάν έχεις κάποιος κάποια πηγή για να το βρω, θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος.
Επίσης στο φίλο που έγραψε ότι το βρήκε από Ελευσίνα (πάει καιρός βέβαια) από ποιο μαγαζί ήταν γιατί μόλις ρώτησα στο Φίλη και ούτε που το ήξερε!

----------


## aris285

Χαχα  :Biggrin:  του Φιλη του τα πηρα τα 2 τελευταια κοματια πριν απο εναμιση χρονο μου ειχε πει οτι τωτε οτι ηταν τα μονα που ειχε φερει και δεν τα ειχε αγοράσει κανεις μαλον θα εχει ξεχασει τι ειναι και αν το ειχε ποτε.

----------


## lemon

Σίγουρα γιατί δεν το θυμόταν καθόλου, ακόμα και όταν του είπα ότι κάνει επικασσιτέρωση...τελικά βρήκα ένα τελευταίο από Νίκαια.

----------


## patent61

Παιδιά η αντιπροσωπεία καθυστερεί πολύ. Φέρνει περίπου κάθε δυόμισι με τρεις μήνες και αφού παρατηρηθεί αυξημένη ζήτηση. Κι εγώ για να παραλάβω φτύνω αίμα αφού δίνουν κυρίως σε σταθερούς πελάτες τους. Πιθανά εάν γινόταν μια οργανωμένη παραγγελία από μέλη του forum, ίσως να είχαμε καλλίτερα αποτελέσματα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος Αθηναίος να αναλάβει θα ήταν ευκολότερο για όλους μας. Εγώ για παράδειγμα θα ήθελα 3 με 4 δοχεία. Εννοείτε ότι θα του προκαταβάλλουμε τα χρήματα για να μπορεί να τα αγοράσει και να τα αποστείλει.

----------


## paul333

εχω την εντυπωση οσο θα το ζητατε τοσο η τιμη θα ανεβαινει
δεν νομιζω οτι οι γερμανοι σταματησαν να το παραγουν.

Υπαρχουν και αλλες λυσεις παντος και για αυτη τη δουλεια δεν ειναι μονοδρομος το rosol
http://www.acdcshop.gr/preparationfo...vbthbq4uv1cp27

----------


## patent61

> εχω την εντυπωση οσο θα το ζητατε τοσο η τιμη θα ανεβαινει
> δεν νομιζω οτι οι γερμανοι σταματησαν να το παραγουν.
> 
> Υπαρχουν και αλλες λυσεις παντος και για αυτη τη δουλεια δεν ειναι μονοδρομος το rosol
> http://www.acdcshop.gr/preparationfo...vbthbq4uv1cp27



Ποιό προϊόν αντικαθιστά το rosol Παύλο στην ιστοσελίδα που παραπέμπεις; Αν και τα κοίταξα δεν κατάλαβα, μήπως είναι το seno3211; Κι αν ναι αυτό το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει, πως γίνεται η επικασσιτέρωση της πλακέτας;

----------


## paul333

Ναι το senno3211 δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιηση αλλα για αυτη την δουλεια ειναι και διαβασα σε ξενα forum
οτι ειναι πολλη καλο σε συγκριση παντα με το liquidtin της mgchemicals δεν μπορεις να το συγκρινεις με το rosol γιατι ειναι για αλλη δουλεια.

Για αναλογιες θα γραφει στο πισω μερος απο οσο ξερω με νερο ανακατευτε αλλα σε συγκεκριμενη θερμοκρασια.

Εγω το προτεινα σε σχεση με το rosol αν ειναι να δινεις 17euro και να σου βγαινει η ψυχη να το βρεις
 καλυτερα να παρεις αυτο που ειναι και για τη δουλεια τη συγκεκριμενη.

----------

patent61 (14-03-12)

----------


## ultra

> Εγω το προτεινα σε σχεση με το rosol αν ειναι να δινεις 17euro και να σου βγαινει η ψυχη να το βρεις
>  καλυτερα να παρεις αυτο που ειναι και για τη δουλεια τη συγκεκριμενη.



Μα, το rosol το πουλαει η αντιπροσωπεια 10 ευρω μαζι με τον φπα και αποδειξη. 

(Βλεπεις, ειναι γερμανικη η εταιρια). 

Ποιος το δινει 17 ?

----------


## paul333

στο μηνυμα εδω
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post501578

αν συνεχισει να εχει 10euro παλι rosol αλλα αμα σου λενε εχει ελλειψη σε βαζει σε σκεψεις.

----------


## kentar

ΚΟΛΛΙΑΣ   Kύπρου 81  ΝΙΚΑΙΑ
2104911637
Απο εκει το προμηθευομαι

----------


## papatango52

Καλησπέρα από Θεσσαλονίκη.                                                                                                                                          Παρακάλεσα ένα φίλο και το έφερε στο καταστήματα του.
Δασκαλάκης  Δήμος
Αιγαίου 10 Θεσσαλονίκη
τηλ 2310413000

----------


## toni31

> Καλησπέρα από Θεσσαλονίκη.                                                                                                                                          Παρακάλεσα ένα φίλο και το έφερε στο καταστήματα του.
> Δασκαλάκης  Δήμος
> Αιγαίου 10 Θεσσαλονίκη
> τηλ 2310413000



Πόσο το έχει?

----------


## papatango52

15€  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ultra

ε, ενταξει, η rothenberger το δινει 12.30 μαζι με το φπα

----------


## tasosmos

Παιδες μην μπλεκετε τσαμπα με την rosol.

Χρησιμοποιουσα κι εγω παλια αλλα πλεον δεν αξιζει τον κοπο αφου μπορεις να βρεις χημικα επικασσιτερωσης τυπου SENO3211 με ~20€ απο εγχωρια μαγαζια.
Οπως και να το δεις προτιμοτερο ειναι. 
Λιγοτερος κοπος, απλα το βουτας και το αφηνεις μερικα λεπτα, ουτε τριψιματα ουτε κατσε να ζεσταινεις με το πιστολι και να αναπνεεις τις αναθυμιασεις ουτε τπτ.
Πολυ καλυτερη επαναληψιμοτητα στην ποιοτητα του αποτελεσματος.
Παρομοιο κοστος, κατα μεσο ορο μου βγαζει περισσοτερες πλακετες το seno παρα ενα μπουκαλακι rosol.


ΥΓ: Ισως φαινεται λιγο σαν διαφημιση αλλα δεν ειμαι αντιπροσωπος... απλα απο τοτε που αρχισα να χρησιμοποιω υγρο επικασσσιτερωσης ησυχασα... γι' αυτο και προτεινω να το δοκιμασετε.

----------

hurt30 (21-03-13)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Παιδες μην μπλεκετε τσαμπα με την rosol.
> 
> Χρησιμοποιουσα κι εγω παλια αλλα πλεον δεν αξιζει τον κοπο αφου μπορεις να βρεις χημικα επικασσιτερωσης τυπου SENO3211 με ~20€ απο εγχωρια μαγαζια.



Τασο δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες αν θές. Απο ποιό μαγαζί μπορώ να το πάρω ?? Κόστος ??
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tasosmos

Εγω εχω παρει απο εδω http://www.acdcshop.gr/preparationfo...0g-p-7613.html κ εδω: http://www.marelectronics.gr/product...d=6524&lang=gr , μαζι με καποια αλλα ψιλοπραγματα για να μοιραστουν τα μεταφορικα δλδ.

Υπαρχουν και αλλα παρομοια πχ το "liquid tin" της mg chemicals και το "liquid silver" της cif αλλα δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει. Μπορεις να τα βρεις απο τους γνωστους ευρωπαικους διανομεις αλλα νομιζω δεν συμφερει.


Δυστυχως δεν εχω βρει καποιο απο αυτα σε Αθηναικο μαγαζι, αν καταφερω τπτ θα ενημερωσω.



ΥΓ: Αν παρει καποιος και φτιαχνει μια πλακετα στο τοσο θα προτεινα να μην διαλυσει ολη την σκονη με την μια οπως γραφει στις οδηγιες αλλα να διαλυσει πχ την μιση σε 0,5lt νερο και το υπολοιπο να το διατηρησει οπως ειναι μεχρι να χρειαστει.

Επισης απ'οτι εχω δει καλο ειναι να μην το χρησιμοποιεις ολο μαζι, βγαζει περισσοτερες πλακετες ετσι. 
Πχ εστω οτι εχεις 1lt ετοιμου διαλυματος, ξεχωριζεις 100ml σε ενα δοχειο και χρησιμοποιεις μονο αυτο μεχρι να κορεστει. Οταν δεν κανει πλεον δουλεια το πετας και παιρνεις αλλα 100ml "καινουργιου" διαλυματος κοκ.

Τελος παροτι δεν ειναι εξισου επικινδυνο με τα αποχαλκωτικα πχ καλο ειναι να λαμβανετε τα απαραιτητα μετρα προστασιας και καλο ειναι το ετοιμο διαλυμα να το αποθηκευεις σε μερος που δεν εχει φως και σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου.

----------


## ioanniskar

Ξέρει κάποιος κατάστημα στην Πάτρα που να έχει rosol 3;

----------

